# Sticky  Please Read This Before Posting



## TheMatt

In order for us to better help you select components for your new build, please include the answers to these questions in your post.

__________ 

Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
Operating System: Do you want Windows 7 or 8.1, or Linux compatibility?
Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?
Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
Location: What country do you live in?
 __________

Before posting please also read over our build guide here, which includes many different builds for many different price ranges:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html

Answering these questions will save time and will help us better pick out components for you. Thank you.


----------

